# Disgusting



## Space Face (Sep 7, 2020)

This cute wee chap fell off my dog today.  

Now, I'm not adverse to most creatures, wasps, bees, spiders, snakes any creepy crawlies don't bother me.  However,  these pointless, horrible little parasites disgust me.  Suffice to say this particular one will not be bothering any more family pets.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 7, 2020)

Horrible looking creature.......


----------



## Space Face (Sep 7, 2020)

They are vile and I make no apologies for ending this one.  These are at epidemic proportions in our area, due the the last three of four years of mild winters evidently.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 7, 2020)

Disgusting is right. I have only lived here in Pennsylvania for about 20 years, but lifelong residents of my age tell me when they were young, ticks were almost unheard of. Today they are a very real nuisance. I don't know if they have become tolerant of colder regions or if the climate itself has changed that much.
 Very good macros of an ugly, vile creature.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 7, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Disgusting is right. I have only lived here in Pennsylvania for about 20 years, but lifelong residents of my age tell me when they were young, ticks were almost unheard of. Today they are a very real nuisance. I don't know if they have become tolerant of colder regions or if the climate itself has changed that much.
> Very good macros of an ugly, vile creature.




  Cheers Dean.  Yeah, they certainly seem to be on the rise.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Sep 7, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Disgusting is right. I have only lived here in Pennsylvania for about 20 years, but lifelong residents of my age tell me when they were young, ticks were almost unheard of. Today they are a very real nuisance. I don't know if they have become tolerant of colder regions or if the climate itself has changed that much.


I can't speak for the uptick (pun intended) of the number you're seeing in Pennsylvania, but I'm in Manitoba where it gets plenty cold, and they've always been around the area where I grew up. I remember one particular time playing in a field behind the school playground and pulling 25+ off myself when I got back to class...


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 8, 2020)

I hate those things. I had one get on my leg out in the field at Ft. Hood and by the time I noticed it it had it's head buried deep and was hard as hell to get off. I can't explain the misery it caused me for months afterward and it left a nice scar. You should get a medal for killing it.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 8, 2020)

God almighty


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> I hate those things. I had one get on my leg out in the field at Ft. Hood and by the time I noticed it it had it's head buried deep and was hard as hell to get off. I can't explain the misery it caused me for months afterward and it left a nice scar. You should get a medal for killing it.



Cheers.  Did you contract Lymes Disease.?  That can be quite horrible.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> God almighty



Pretty nasty creature.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2020)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > I hate those things. I had one get on my leg out in the field at Ft. Hood and by the time I noticed it it had it's head buried deep and was hard as hell to get off. I can't explain the misery it caused me for months afterward and it left a nice scar. You should get a medal for killing it.
> ...



No, I didn't and thank god for that.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah, that's a blessing.


----------

